# do you still go out for winter outdoor portraits?



## GerryDavid (Sep 26, 2010)

I am just wondering if people will still want to do portraits outside this fall and winter.  I think most would want to go inside where its warm, but the outside can give some great pictures, while there is still some sunlight.

I was just wondering what people's experience is here.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it totally depends on your clients.  If they are the outdoorsy, winter fun sort of folk, then by all means, capture that.




erose86 said:


> ......I'll never do it again... but then again, I don't plan on getting married again... sooooooo... I guess I won't *have* to do it again.


Ain't that sweet.  I used to think the same.  I'm in negotiations on #3.   :lmao:


----------



## DC-Photog (Sep 26, 2010)

Fall, yes. Early snow, yes. 

Cold days with hats, mittens and hot coca? Cute. Yes.

Rain or blizzard? Only if I can shoot from inside the car.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 26, 2010)

DC-Photog said:


> Fall, yes. Early snow, yes.
> 
> Cold days with hats, mittens and hot coca? Cute. Yes.
> 
> Rain or blizzard? Only if I can shoot from inside the car.



Come on, blizzards can be fun to shoot in, if someone is holding an umbrella infront of the lens to keep it from getting covered. : )

I remember photographing outside in Canada in February at night.  Musta been -30C, my fingers were numb after 10 minutes.  

this area of VA doesnt get a ton of snow thankfully, *roads are crazy when slippery with all the mountains* so for most of the winter its a bit dreary, but could make fo ran interesting picture if processed right.  I was even thinking about faking "snow" in the picture to make it more winteresque.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2010)

Winter up here might last 6 or 7 months...so yes, we do shoot outdoors when needed.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 27, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Winter up here might last 6 or 7 months...so yes, we do shoot outdoors when needed.



LOL +1000000000000000000000000000000 

I hate Canadian winters. Which are due to start in less than 30 days it seems. :thumbdown:


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 27, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Winter up here might last 6 or 7 months...so yes, we do shoot outdoors when needed.
> ...



Get many large space heaters and many extension cords.


----------



## ghache (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont do wedding much but i have some project that i am planning on doing this winter, in alot of snow!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Sep 27, 2010)

It's Minnesota, of course we do. We're used to it!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Winter up here might last 6 or 7 months...so yes, we do shoot outdoors when needed.
> ...


Well, it's supposed to be really nice this week...up here anyway.  I have to get out and shoot while the leaves are yellow & orange, because they'll be on the ground in another week or two.

And you have it pretty good...Southern Alberta is one of the sunniest places on the planet...what with our long summer days.  Of course, sunny doesn't always mean warm.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 27, 2010)

Exactly, we are not really as south as one would think more central. We get minus 35 to 40 winters just not as much snow. Drumheller is a conundrum, only place I know that gets plus 40 summers and minus 40 winters for desert country. We aren't fortunate like Medicine Hat and Lethbridge to have mild winters. Our winters are harsh and ugly without snow. At least the snow makes the dirty dull dead **** look interesting.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 27, 2010)

Problem here is it usually hovers around 0/32 in the winter.  People are not use to it so they try to stay indoors.  But I really prefer location work over studio.


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2010)

I love winter light. The Sun is low in the sky all day long.

So yes, I shoot outdoors in the winter.

But the cold sucks, so my fee triples.


----------



## swoop_ds (Sep 27, 2010)

I pray for clients that want to take photos outside in the winter.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 27, 2010)

My wedding was Dec 24th, we did out door portraits. If it weren't for the wind we'd do more of them.


----------

